# Pigeon found in Maryland



## MarkInMd (Jun 19, 2012)

Yesterday we found a pigeon hanging out by our chicken coop. It stayed in the same spot all day, so last night my wife put a little chicken feed where the pigeon was standing. This morning it is still there.
I was able to pick it up this morning so that I could read the band. It's banded red CCRC 2011 508. We are located in Hereford, MD.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I am not sure what the ccrc stands for i could not find anything on the american pigeon racing union with that type of band. Do you still have the bird? are you feeding it and offering water? let me know if you need help I live in MD as well


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*keep the bird contained for now*

Please follow advice on this link first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Pigeon found*

CAPITOL CITY RPC





Club Code

:

CAP





Club Secretary

:

GARRY BEALL





City

:

DAYTON





State

:

MD





Phone No.

:

301-596-9819


----------



## MarkInMd (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the contact info. I've called him. We have provided the bird food and water. It seems to be eating just fine. There lots of poop where it's hanging out. The poop looks pretty runny though.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

korge7 said:


> CAPITOL CITY RPC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the club I belong to and I am not sure it is someone from our club because our 2011 band had CAP not CCRC but I could be wrong.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MarkInMd said:


> Thanks for the contact info. I've called him. We have provided the bird food and water. It seems to be eating just fine. There lots of poop where it's hanging out. The poop looks pretty runny though.


PLEASE contain the bird.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

How is the Bird Mark?


----------

